# Не видно собраный рейд Intel RAID SASMF8I

## cherriod

Здравствуйте!

Установил аппаратный RAID-5 SASMF8I, через биос этой железки собрал 6 дисков, статус показывает Online.

Драйвера с LiveCD опознались как mptsas, их и поставил

```
07:00.0 RAID bus controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 8208ELP/8208ELP (rev 08)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 3002

        Kernel driver in use: mptsas
```

Но когда смотрю в LiveCD cat /proc/mdstat, то показывает рейд девайс md125, который находится в состоянии инициализации, и в /dev тоже лежит md125

А когда загружаюсь в обычную систему, то показывает отдельные диски sdc, sdd, .. sdh. И не видит рейд девайса

Что делать? Собирать ли диски через mdadm? В таком случае это будет программный рейд?

----------

## Pinkbyte

mdadm умеет работать с некоторыми firmware RAID. Умеет ли он работать с mptsas - точно не скажу, протестировать не на чем.

----------

## TigerJr

У меня нечто другое:

Контроллер первый

```
05:00.0 RAID bus controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 1078 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic Device 1021

        Kernel driver in use: megaraid_sas

```

Контроллер второй

```

01:00.0 RAID bus controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 2108 [Liberator] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation RAID Controller RS2BL040

        Kernel driver in use: megaraid_sas
```

КРОМЕ ЭТОГО:

mdadm НЕРАБОТАЕТ С ХАРДОВЫМИ РАЙД КОНТРОЛЛЕРАМИ!!!!!

----------

